# Halloween Carols and other songs



## HalloweenBob

I thought I would post this song I did this year in case anyone might want to use it for a set of singing pumpkins or a skeletal quartet.

It's a parody of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" and is called, "Rise Up Ye Buried Gentlemen"

You can grab it here:

http://rewindshow.com/skull/RiseUpYeBuriedGentlemen.mp3

Right click on the link and choose "Save Target As" to save it to your hard drive.

I will post a few more later.

I am actively looking for more songs that are well suited to be Halloween Parodys.

Songs with easy to hear and understand lyrics like Swing, Jazz or Blues types.

Classics that people would know (at least the tunes) but lend themselves to have new words written for them.

Any ideas?


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Excellent job. 

I'm afraid I've been studying foreign music too many years to be much help at the moment for new suggestions with reguards to popular songs... 

But, more Christmas Carols would be easy to do.

Hark the harold is simple enough. "Glory to the pumpkin king" just rolls off the tongue. 

Do you see what I see is just begging for a remake... "A skull, a skull, lit up by the fire with a grin so eerie and dire"

I loathe Carols, and could go on for ages. (learned piano/organ as a child, and had to play carols EVERYWHERE. School, church, home...Ye Big book of 2 million christmas carols, and I have them all memorized, still...)


----------



## HalloweenBob

Here's another one from last year.

A Takeoff on Jingle Bells.

Another member on this forum actually wrote the last verse for me. I did the music in Fruity Loops software and sang the backup vocals and my wife sang the lead.

http://rewindshow.com/skull/JingleBones.mp3

Same as the first one, right click and choose "save target as" to save to your hard drive


----------



## HalloweenBob

...and another one

Zombies Roasting On A Funeral Pyre.

I used a karaoke track for the music, my sister wrote the lyrics, I did the backup voices and my wife sang the lead again:

http://rewindshow.com/skull/ZombiesRoastingOnAFuneralPyre.mp3

I might just release a CD of "Halloween Carols" if I get enough of them together.


----------



## HalloweenBob

..and just in case that wasn't enough, here is one more "Halloween Carol".

This one is meant to be sung by my Skeleton Quartet. Instead of a white Christmas, they are dreaming of a "Whole Body"

http://rewindshow.com/skull/I'mDreamingOfANewBody.mp3


And this is what I was talking about in my first post.

I am looking for songs similar to this next one in style. Songs that were classics and lend themselves to be re-written:

http://rewindshow.com/skull/I'mInTheMoodForFright.mp3


That last one is actually a double parody. It is, of course a parody of I'm in the mood for Love, but the idea for the gravedigging shovel keeping time came from another parody of the original song called, "I'm in the Ground for Good" by the Newports.

I did the music, and even the shovel sounds again in Fruity Loops and did all the background vocals. My wife again sings the lead in both these songs.


----------



## Junit

LOL those are great! Nicely done!


----------



## MHooch

Here's a link to another thread with something you might like:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/literature-role-playing/66763-12-days-halloween.html


----------



## kprimm

Halloweenbob, these are great, you are very good at this. if or when you get a cd together let me know, i am interested in all things halloween. And thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## Ugly Joe

Here's an old thread we had some fun with...if you run out of words and need some:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/50190-corpsing-carols-3.html


----------



## HalloweenBob

And under the category of "Other Songs"

I am currently working on re-doing "Stormy Weather".

The premise is that, like the Adams family, we LOVE stormy weather and can't get enough of that Thunder and lightning.

I will, of course add the thunder sounds to the audio track and lightning flashes to my VSA routine when I make this for my quartet.

Right now, I have just finished the lyrics. They go like this:

Don’t know why, I love the clouds up in the sky
Stormy Weather

I wish for raging storms forever,
I like the lightning all the time.

Life is bare, gloom and mis’ry everywhere
Stormy weather

Thunder cracks and the silence it does sever,
I love it all of the time
Clear skies are such a crime

When storm clouds went away, the blue skies came and met me.
If the tempest stays at bay, they'll be no comfort to abet me.

All I do is pray the Lord above will let me walk in the storm once more.

Can't go on, when the troubled skies are gone
Stormy weather

I wish for raging storms forever,
I like the lightning all the time.

I like the lightning all the time.
*************************************************************


The original lyrics went like this:

Don't know why there's no sun up in the sky
Stormy weather

Since my man and I ain't together,
Keeps rainin' all the time

Life is bare, gloom and mis’ry everywhere
Stormy weather

Just can't get my poor self together,
I'm weary all the time
So weary all the time

When he went away the blues walked in and met me.
If he stays away old rockin’ chair will get me.

All I do is pray the Lord above will let me walk in the sun once more.

Can't go on, everything I had is gone
Stormy weather

Since my man and I ain't together,
Keeps rainin' all the time

Keeps rainin' all the time


----------



## Warrant2000

Instead of "He's a Tramp" from the Disney flick Lady and the Tramp, how about, "He's a Vamp"


----------



## HomeyDaClown

HalloweenBob said:


> Here's another one from last year.
> 
> A Takeoff on Jingle Bells.
> 
> Another member on this forum actually wrote the last verse for me. I did the music in Fruity Loops software and sang the backup vocals and my wife sang the lead.
> 
> http://rewindshow.com/skull/JingleBones.mp3
> 
> Same as the first one, right click and choose "save target as" to save to your hard drive


Now that is scary! Hearing my lyrics in an Xmas song.....Actually Jingle Bells was originally written for Thanksgiving which is closer to Halloween anyway.

Who knows, Halloween may finally take over and do away with those other days....yay


----------



## Baron Samedi

You have a great talent there Bob..And your Lady wife has a good voice too if I may say so..
Good, clean Halloween fun...

Like Kprimm, I too would be interested if you ever manage to get a CD together.


----------



## HalloweenBob

I will do a CD once I have enough original songs together to fill one up.

When I do it, I will post it here.


Thank you Homey, I couldn't remember who had come to the rescue with lyrics last year.


----------



## kingofmicestudios

I love this thread, hehe!! I'm a full time Halloween artist by profession, and I write original verses (which I copyright as collections of poems - I'm very careful!) and incorporate them into my work. My favorite is this one, with apologies to Rodgers and Hammerstein...

"Black cats and witches and strange apparitions
Midnight and moonbeams and magical visions
Pumpkins and potions and bats on the wing
These are a few of my favorite things!"

I just added another little verse (only a couple of lines though) to a piece I completed today called "Wicked Jack"....It's in my photo album.


----------



## HalloweenBob

OK, I just got another one!

Here's the original lyrics to "Dancing Cheek To Cheek"

Heaven, I'm in heaven
And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak
And I seem to find the happiness I seek
When we're out together dancing cheek to cheek

Heaven, I'm in heaven
And the cares that hung around me through the week
Seem to vanish like a gamblers lucky streak
When were out together dancing (swinging) cheek to cheek

Oh I love to climb a mountain
And reach the highest peak
But it doesn't thrill me half as much
As dancing cheek to cheek

Oh I love to go out fishing
In a river or a creek
But I don't enjoy it half as much
As dancing cheek to cheek

Come on and dance with me
I want my arms about you
those charms about you
Will carry me through...

Right up to heaven, I'm in heaven
And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak
And I seem to find the happiness I seek
When we're out together dancing, out together dancing
Out together dancing cheek to cheek


***************************************************************

Here's what I've done to them:


Heaven, This ain't heaven
If my heart could beat things might not be so bleak
But I seem to find the happiness I seek
When I'm out at midnight causing you to shriek.

Hades, I'm in Hades
And the cares that hung around me through the week
Seem to vanish with the havoc that I wreak
When I'm out at midnight causing you to shriek.

Oh I love to talk to zombies
Or some other kind of freak
But it doesn't thrill me half as much
As causing you to shriek.

Oh I love to go and hang out
By a foggy, murky creek
But I don't enjoy it half as much
As causing you to shriek.

Run from me
I want your dreams to scare you
those screams that you do
Will carry me through...

Oh yes, Heaven.... This ain't heaven
If my heart could beat things might not be so bleak
But I seem to find the happiness I seek
When I'm out at midnight causing, 
out at midnight causing 
Oh when I'm out at midnight causing you to shriek.


----------



## HalloweenBob

OK, so I have a disease!

Here's my latest....

First, the original:

What a day for a daydream
What a day for a daydreamin' boy
And I’m lost in a daydream
Dreamin ‘bout my bundle of joy

And even if time ain’t really on my side
It’s one of those days for takin' a walk outside
I’m blowin’ the day to take a walk in the sun
And fall on my face on somebody's new mowed lawn

I've been havin’ a sweet dream
I been dreamin’ since I woke up today
It’s starrin’ me and my sweet dream
Cause she's the one that makes me feel this way

And even if time has passed me by a lot
I couldn't care less about the dues you say I got
Tomorrow I'll pay the dues for droppin’ my load
A pie in the face for bein’ asleep before dawn

Whistling Verse

And you can be sure that if you're feelin’ right
A daydream will last along into the night
Tomorrow at breakfast you may pick up your ears
Or you may be daydreamin for a thousand years

What a day for a daydream
Custom made for a daydreamin’ boy
And now I’m lost in a daydream
Dreamin ‘bout my bundle of joy


************************************************************

And here it is corpsified:

What a night for a nightmare
What a night for some nightmareish joy
When I’m lost in my nightmare
I dream about the wrath I deploy

And with the grim reaper right here by my side
It’s one of those nights for takin' a walk outside
We're searchin' all night until we catch up to you
And we will not stop until the dusk turns to dawn

I've been havin’ a nightmare
Life's a nightmare since I died one cold night
I'll come to you in your nightmare
Cause you're the one whose fears we will ignite

And even if time has passed me by a lot
I couldn't care less because time is all I got
Each night I go out and try to mess with your dreams
And I'll never stop until I leave you forlorn

Whistling Verse



And you can be sure that if you're feelin’ right
A nightmare will come your way and last all night
Tomorrow at daybreak you might well shed some tears
Because you'll be nightmaring for a thousand years

What a night for a nightmare
What a night for some nightmareish joy
When I’m lost in my nightmare
I dream about the wrath I deploy



Anybody have any edits or ideas to make these better? I have been putting them together kind of fast.

Any other songs you can think of that lends themselves to this sort of rework?


----------



## HalloweenBob

*Scream is the theme*

2 more I did up last night.

The first:

ORIGINAL LYRICS

Stars shining bright above you
Night breezes seem to whisper "i love you"
Birds singin? in the sycamore trees
Dream a little dream of me

Say nighty-night and kiss me
Just hold me tight and tell me you'll miss me
While I'm alone and blue as can be
Dream a little dream of me

Stars fading but I linger on dear
Still craving your kiss
I'm longin' to linger till dawn dear
Just saying this

Sweet dreams ‘till sunbeams find you
Sweet dreams that leave all worries behind you
But in your dreams whatever they be
Dream a little dream of me

(instrumental break)

Stars shining up above you
Night breezes seem to whisper "i love you"
Birds singin' in the sycamore trees
Dream a little dream of me

Sweet dreams till sunbeams find you
Sweet dreams that leave all worries behind you
But in your dreams whatever they be
Dream a little dream of me

Yes, dream a little dream of me

*****************************************************

CORPSIFIED LYRICS

Storm clouds in flight above you
Night breezes seem to whisper "I'll get you"
Owls hootin' in the sycamore trees
Scream a little scream for me

Stay out of sight I'll find you
Go run and hide 'cause I'm right behind you
Hold your breath and turn blue as can be
Then Scream a little scream for me

Stars fading but I linger on here
Do things seem amiss?
Prolonging the fear until dawn dear
Just saying this

Big screams ‘till sunbeams find you
Big screams each time that you look behind you
Then in your dreams when you dream of me
Scream a little scream for me

(instrumental break)

Storm clouds in flight above you
Night breezes seem to whisper "I'll get you"
Owls hootin' in the sycamore trees
Scream a little scream for me

Big screams till sunbeams find you
Big screams each time that you look behind you
Then in your dreams when you dream of me
Scream a little scream for me

Yes, Scream a little scream for me

******************************************************



And the second originally by the Everly Brothers

ORIGINAL LYRICS


Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam, dream, dream, dream
Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam, dream, dream, dream
When I want you in my arms
When I want you and all your charms
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is
Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam, dream, dream, dream

When I feel blue in the night
And I need you to hold me tight
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is
Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam

I can make you mine, taste your lips of wine
Anytime night or day
Only trouble is, gee whiz
I'm dreamin' my life away

I need you so that I could die
I love you so and that is why
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is
Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam, dream, dream, dream
Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam

I can make you mine, taste your lips of wine
Anytime night or day
Only trouble is, gee whiz
I'm dreamin' my life away

I need you so that I could die
I love you so and that is why
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is
Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam, dream, dream, dream
Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam, dream, dream, dream

FADE
Drea-ea-ea-ea-eam, dream, dream, dream

*************************************************

CORPSIFIED LYRICS

Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam, Scream, Scream, Scream
Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam, Scream, Scream, Scream
When I scare you in the night
And fear in you I do incite
Whenever I'm near you, all you ever do is
Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam, Scream, Scream, Scream

When I feel blue in the night
I look for you and give a fright
Whenever I'm near you, all you ever do is
Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam

I'll scare you to death, take away your breath
Anytime night or day
Only trouble is, gee whiz
You're Screamin' your life away

You'll fear me so that you could die
I'm scary stuff and that is why
Whenever I'm near you, all you ever do is
Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam, Scream, Scream, Scream
Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam

I'll scare you to death, take away your breath
Anytime night or day
Only trouble is, gee whiz
You're Screamin' your life away

You'll fear me so that you could die
I'm scary stuff and that is why
Whenever I'm near you, all you ever do is
Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam, Scream, Scream, Scream
Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam, Scream, Scream, Scream

FADE
Screa-ea-ea-ea-eam, Scream, Scream, Scream


----------



## HalloweenBob

*Need opinions*

I just finished the one up above and plan to use it for my singing skeleton quartet.

Right now, it doesn't have the female lead voice in it. Haven't gotten the wife to sing it yet.

So for now, I do all the parts. I'm trying to decide if I should leave it as an a capella version of use it with a Music track.

Both are listed here. Please let me know which you think I should use:


First, the a capella
http://rewindshow.com/skull/FinalMixdownOfScreamAccapella.mp3


Now the version with music:
http://rewindshow.com/skull/FinalMixdownOfScreamWithInstrumentalBackup.mp3


----------



## ChrisW

This might be a little too sedate, but in the 60s and 70s Hallmark cards put out a Peanuts-related Halloween card that was called "The Peanuts Book of Pumpkin Carols" Things like "Great Pumpkin is coming to town". There may be websites devoted to it, and they occasionally come up on ebay...

Heh heh, heh... seek and ye shall find! Here's a link to the songs...
Peanut's Pumpkin Carols


----------



## Baron Samedi

That had me chuckling, Bob.
Acapella or accompanied..It's all good.
Whichever version you choose should fit your skeleton quartet perfectly.

Great work!


----------



## KATZILLA

Excellent Thread...Thank You !


----------



## HalloweenBob

*Update*

Here's the latest news.

I had someone leave a message for me after subscribing to my YouTube videos. She is a recording artist that has just put out her 4th album. She has even been written up by Rolling Stone Magazine!

Her style is Goth mostly and has an excellent voice! She also composes her own music and is her own recording engineer. 

Anyway, she said she loved the skeletons, so I wrote her back and asked if she would like to do the voice for one of the songs I am doing this year. 

She said yes, so I sent her what I had for "Scream" a few posts ago.

Well, she did MUCH MORE than I ever would have asked anyone to do!

She completely redid the music track with her own composition, did the lead voice and took my feeble attempts at harmony, fixed them up and mixed the whole thing down for me.

The result is here:

http://rewindshow.com/skull/AllYouEverDoIsScream.mp3

I am blown away!

Hopefully, we will work together more in the future.

Please check out her other work and her website at Welcome To JennVix.com

Just google her name, "Jenn Vix" and you will find lots of info.

Anyway, as soon as I can get the programming done and shoot the new video, that song along with all the others in this thread will be up on my YouTube channel.

Thanks for listening!


Bob


----------



## whichypoo

These are the best I love halloween songs. I have Elvira all three of her cds.. also the crypt keepers scarols.. twisted christmass. .. Thank you for these . I would love to get your cd.. never enough halloween music!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HalloweenBob (and wife!), just saw this post since it got bumped up with the Scream song. All I can say is thanks so much for sharing your lyrical creations and kudos to JennVix for her work on the lastest song. I'll probably be humming this stuff all day now! If I had any musical talent whatsoever I would love to help out. I love this thread and love that you've picked songs that people know. I don't know if I'll make use of the singing pumpkins, skulls, or whatever but all the same I love the lyrics along with the choice of music and it's fun to listen to.

If you do get to put together a CD I'll definitely want to give it a listen. Thanks again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm back...see I told you this post would have me thinking about this thread! I don't think anyone has suggested this so how about twisting Cyndi Lauper's "Girls Just Want to Have Fun" to "Ghouls Just Want to Have Fun"? Since Miley Cyrus has sung this too, it would span a few generations and it's a catchy fun tune anyway.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Sounds like it has potential.

I will give it some thought. Maybe a release for next year.


----------



## lancekik

*thanx*

Hey 
thanks H-Bob
u rock

you just helped me make my talking boris lounge band come alive

thaks a mill
lance


----------



## HalloweenBob

What song did you use?


----------



## lancekik

*me?*

i grabbed them all. i was at work just heard the first figured they will all sound good.. plus some other stuff.. like zombie jamboree and the song from fallout 3. old 50 's jazzy but weird songs.. & some jokes and banter some one else posted some time back..

it will be a long list if they stay for the whole cd they will miss 80 mins (if i can find enough) of trick or treating.. haha

maybe ill record some jokes like- why r u still here,, this show is going all night,, 

OMG im setting my self up for alot of wave pad eddiiting to break it up into separate channels 

thanks again it all helps


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've picked up a few of the Gemmy White Haired Guy Spirit Balls (with microphone) from ROSS in the last few weeks to hack and turn into some kind of ghoul band. The band probably won't get up and running this year but I'm really excited about it. It's sure to "feature" some of the songs of HalloweenBob! BTW I really like your lyrics. They're well thought out and not cheesy, unlike what I might turn out if left to my own song writing capabilities! The kids in my neighborhood are absolutely going to love this when it's done.


----------



## HalloweenBob

I have all the individual voice tracks for all the parts for most of these songs.

If you are going to use them and need these tracks for the jaw motion or lights let me know and I can provide them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HalloweenBob said:


> I have all the individual voice tracks for all the parts for most of these songs.
> 
> If you are going to use them and need these tracks for the jaw motion or lights let me know and I can provide them.



After we get around to getting a few of them hacked and seeing how they work, I'll take you up on that. Thanks, I was wondering how it was going to work and didn't want them all singing the same stuff at the same time. I think I'll have to name the lead singer of the band Bob...


----------



## repo_man

Check out the Haunted Mansion Holiday "scarols."


----------



## HalloweenBob

Since there have been some interest in a CD of these songs, I thought I would jump the gun and just provide a link to get the whole bunch all at once.

You can get the whole bunch in one zip file here:

http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/Songs.zip

I may put together a real CD for next season when I add a few more original tunes.

Enjoy.


----------



## Baron Samedi

I love these..

Many thanks for making them availalble to us, Bob.


----------



## whichypoo

Again... Thank You!!! Now just have to figure out how to build a singing skelly LOL


----------



## lancekik

great downloading it noe,, hope it includes the just voice tracks,, that would save me a bunceh of time.. but we still got a few weeks.. i put up mid OCT. i know some of you like the 1st,, but i can never get done on time LoL
im even taking a week off work this year.. that should help
thanks again H-B


----------



## HalloweenBob

OK, the new season has started for me already and I might as well post my first attempt at a new Halloween Carol for 2010.

It's a parody of "Silver Bells" done as an acapella.

At this point I do all the voices, but I will be replacing the lead vocal with a female voice so it better suits my quartet.

You can listen to it here:

http:halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/ShrieksAndMoans.mp3

Here are the lyrics:

Shrieks and Moans
Gloom and Groans
It’s Halloween time in the graveyard.
Scream and howl
Hear them growl 
Soon it will be Halloween.

City Graveyards
Busy Graveyards
Filled with voices unseen
And the air gives your body a chilling
Children Frightened
Senses heightened
It’s a sinister scene
And from every gravesite you will hear

Shrieks and Moans
Gloom and Groans
It’s Halloween time in the graveyard.
Scream and howl
Hear them growl
Soon it will be Halloween.

In the moonlight
See the grave sites
While their bodies break through
As the undead come looking for victims!
Hear the bones crunch
Soon you’ll be lunch
For a Zombie or two
And above all the screeching you’ll hear

Shrieks and Moans
Gloom and Groans
It’s Halloween Time in the graveyard.
Scream and howl
Sure smells foul 
Soon it will be Halloween
Soon it will be Halloween


enjoy.


----------



## HalloweenBob

I have to apologize to lancekik. I didn't see his message until I posted my update here today and I never got him the separate voice files.

I thought I would update everything and provide a series of links for everyone depending on just what they need.

I have created a series of zip files. One which is listed above that contains all the songs. These are the final mixed down versions and it has been updated to include the newest one.

That link is here:
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/Songs.zip

I have added a new (VERY LARGE) zip file that is a collection of individual zip files, one for each song. In each of the smaller zip files you will find the final mixdown of the song (That is the one you would play to the public) as well as all the individual voice files that you would need in order to program skull jaws, singing pumpkins, or lights. All files are wave files so this entire collection is quite large. In fact, it is (as of this posting) 952 Meg, nearly one gig in size.

You can download this mamouth collection here:
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/AllPartsAllSongs.zip


Then, for anyone who doesn't want or need all the songs, you can download each individual zip file by itself. This will give you all the individual voice parts and in most cases the music background separately as well as a complete mixed down version of the song. Simply choose the song you like and download just that zip file. Some are still over 200 meg so they are still large, but you should be able to pull that down in about 15 minutes or so.


Here are the links to those files. There are 8 of them.

Zombies Roasting on a Funeral Pyre
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/ZombiesRoasting.zip

Jingle Bones
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/JingleBonesParts.zip

Rise Up Ye Buried Gentlemen
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/RiseUpYeBuriedGentlemenParts.zip

I'm In The Mood For Fright
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/InTheMoodForFrightParts.zip

I'm Dreaming Of A New Body - (Appropriate for skeletons to sing)
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/DreamingOfANewBodyParts.zip

Dry Bones - (A Straight Forward Version of the Classic)
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/DryBonesParts.zip

All You Ever Do Is Scream
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/ScreamParts.zip

Shrieks and Moans
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/ShrieksAndMoansParts.zip



I will add more and update these zip files as I create more songs this year. I have posted lyrics here that I have not done yet. I hope to get to them all this year.

I hope you like these and they help some people out.


----------



## Growler

Hi,

How much for you to do a custom job? I'm thinking for three skulls. The song I'm looking for is oingo boingo, No one lives forever. Thanks.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Anyone with questions like these, please PM me. I'll work out something. There are too many variables within each specific job to have a set price. It all depends on the details.


----------



## HalloweenBob

This just never ends!

OK, here's the latest.... Bye Bye Life (I'm the Grim Reaper)

First, the lyrics:

Bye Bye Life.
Bye Bye Consciousness.
Hello Lifelessness
My Touch will make you di-ie.

Bye Bye, life.
Die Die from my caress.
That’s Cardiac arrest
My Touch will make you di-ie.
Bye bye, to life, goodby-ye.

I’m the Grim Reaper
That’s hard to be
When I’m at parties
Who’ll dance with me?
I pick a partner 
To boogie down
Next thing you know they’re
Flat on the ground

Bye Bye Life.
Bye Bye Consciousness.
Hello Lifelessness
My Touch will a-make you di-ie.

Bye Bye, life.
Die Die from my caress.
That’s Cardiac arrest
My Touch will make you di-ie.
Bye bye, to life, goodby-ye.

You’re through with breathing
You’re through with life
You’re hearts not beating
That’s not so nice
And there’s a reason
You’re cold as ice.
Yes, the Grim Reaper
Snuffed out your life!

Bye Bye Life.
Bye Bye Consciousness.
Hello Lifelessness
My Touch will a-make you di-ie.

Bye Bye, life.
Die Die from my caress.
That’s Cardiac arrest
My Touch will make you di-ie.
Bye bye, to life, goodby-ye.
Bye bye, to life, goodby-ye

You can hear my a cappella rendition of it here:

http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/ByeByeLife.mp3

If you want all the individual voice files, you can grab the whole zip file here:

http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Files/Bye_Bye_Life.zip

I has been added to the zip file with all the songs in it linked to a few posts back.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Well, I have a couple more for you to listen to. I haven't finished all the vocal parts yet, so I don't have the individual tracks ready for you, but I do have an mp3 of what the songs will basically sound like here.

Please check these out:

http://HalloweenBobsHaunt.com/Files/Medley.mp3

and

http://HalloweenBobsHaunt.com/Files/YoullSurrender.mp3


If you like this stuff, please visit my Facebook fan page and click the "like" button at the top. I will be posting all the updated news about Sindy Skinless and the songs there.

http://www.sindyskinless.com

Thanks!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Wow I love the carols Bob. Lets us kow on here if you do an album.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love them Bob. I'm so gonna like your page the next time I am on Facebook.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Yes, I am planning on doing a CD this year. I will also offer all the songs here as mp3 downloads for those who don't want a physical CD.

I will post a download list of everything so far soon.


----------



## HalloweenBob

*CD...Almost*

Here are some final versions of Halloween Carols.

I will not do the CD yet, because I am still hoping to get one more done for this season and it will be included in the CD.

So far, here they are for you to download:

All You Ever Do Is Scream

Bye Bye Life

Causing You To Shriek

Ghost Of John

I'm Dreaming Of A New Body

I'm In The Mood For Fright

Jingle Bones

TV Theme Medley

Rise Up Ye Buried Gentlemen

Shrieks And Moans

You'll Surrender


Right Click and choose "Save Target As" from the menu to save these to your hard drive.
Zombies Roasting On A Funeral Pyre


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thanks Bob! I just got them downloaded.


----------



## Si-cotik

How wonderful. I would definitely consider buying a CD if you ever make one.


----------



## HalloweenBob

The first addition for 2011!!

http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Crematorium.mp3

A Parody of Teresa Brewer's Music! Music! Music! (Put Another Nickel In...In the Nickelodeon!)

The original lyrics are these:

Put another nickel in
In the nickelodeon
All I want is having you
And music, music, music

I'd do anything for you
Anything you'd want me to
All I want is kissin' you
And music, music, music

Closer, my dear, come closer
The nicest part of any melody
Is when you're dancing close to me

Put another nickel in
In the nickelodeon
All I want is lovin' you
And music, music, music


[Instrumental Interlude]


Put another nickel in
In the nickelodeon
All I want is having you
And music, music, music

I'd do anything for you
Anything you'd want me to
All I want is kissin' you
And music, music, music

Closer, my dear, come closer
The nicest part of any melody
Is when you're dancing close to me


So, put another nickel in
In the nickelodeon
All I want is lovin' you
And music, music, music

"C'mon, everybody
Put some nickels in
And keep that old Nickelodeon playing"
And Music, Music, Music

Dum-dee, dum-dee, dah-dee-dum
Dum-dee, dum-dee, dah-dee-dum
Dum-dee, dum-dee, dah-dee-dum
And music, music, music


My Parody Lyrics are as follows:

Put another body in
In the crematorium
All I want is hearing all
The screaming, screaming screaming.

Did I mention they’re not dead?
Slide them in don’t bang their head
Watch their funny faces and 
Hear screaming, screaming, screaming.

Closer, get in my toaster
The nicest part of any barbeque
Is when I’m smelling what was you

Life’s about to take a turn
Soon you’ll be inside an urn
All I want is roastin' you
And screaming, screaming, screaming.


[Instrumental Interlude – 8 beats]


Put another body in
In the crematorium
All I want is hearing all
The screaming, screaming, screaming.

Did I mention they’re not dead?
Slide them in don’t bang their head
Watch their funny faces and 
Hear screaming, screaming, screaming.

Closer, get in my toaster
The nicest part of any barbeque
Is when I’m smelling what was you


Life’s about to take a turn 
Soon you’ll be inside an urn
All I want is roastin' you
And screaming, screaming, screaming.

"C'mon, everybody
Put some bodies in
And keep that old crematorium burning!"
And screaming, screaming, screaming.

Dum-dee, dum-dee, dah-dee-dum
Dum-dee, dum-dee, dah-dee-dum
Dum-dee, dum-dee, dah-dee-dum
And screaming, screaming, screaming.


It was a fun song to write. A nice cheery soundtrack! I still need the female lead voice to finish it off, but I have posted what I have so far above.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Nice Bob! Keep 'em coming!
Yes, I used your stuff for my Halloween party in 2010, and I was glad to have it!


----------



## diajoh

Well, it isn't a parody, but do you know Ray Stevens "Sitting Up With the Dead?" 
It's a pretty funny song about when bodies were laid out in the living room, and you sat up all night with the corpse. Arthritic old Uncle Ned was so bent over, that the funeral director held him down with logging chains to keep him flat, without telling the family members.
Unfortunately the chains broke, and Uncle Ned sat up.
"I ain't sitting up with the dead no more, since the dead started sitting up too"


----------



## HalloweenBob

I love that song!

I do have it, but never used it because it is just one solo male voice and not set up for my quartet, but it would be great for a single skull to sing.


----------



## diajoh

You like Kay Starr, I note. What about her song Wheel of Fortune and turning it into Wheel of Torture?

Lyrics:
The wheel of fortune
Goes spinning around
Will the arrow point my way
Will this be my day


Oh, wheel of fortune
Please don't pass me by
Let me know the magic of
A kiss and a sign


While the wheel is spinning, spinning, spinning
I'll not dream of winning fortune or fame
While the wheel is turning, turning, turning
I'll be yearning, yearning
For love's precious flame


Oh, wheel of fortune
I'm hoping somehow
If you'll ever smile on me
Please let it be now


While the wheel is spinning, spinning, spinning
I'll not dream of winning fortune or fame
While the wheel is turning, turning, turning
I'll be yearning, yearning
For love's precious flame


Oh, wheel of fortune
I'm hoping somehow
If you ever smile on me
Please let it be now


----------



## HalloweenBob

Hmmmm...... I will look into that. It does have potential. I just need some inspiration.

I will get the original song on iTunes and get a feel for it.


----------



## HalloweenBob

I got the female voice for the Crematorium song!

I think it's a good match!

Here's the link: http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/CrematoriumFinalMix.mp3

The lead voice was done by a fellow member here, Frankie's Girl!


Enjoy!


----------



## whoknows

HalloweenBob said:


> I got the female voice for the Crematorium song!
> 
> I think it's a good match!
> 
> Here's the link: http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/CrematoriumFinalMix.mp3
> 
> The lead voice was done by a fellow member here, Frankie's Girl!
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Hehehe love it.
Great work.


----------



## HalloweenBob

OK, so I decided that I would make a CD this year and get it out in time for Halloween Parties.

It will be 15 or 16 of the songs from this thread.

If anyone is interested, I will be selling them pretty much at cost considering buying the labels, the CDs and the postage. They will be $6.00 each and will come in a hard cover case with a CD label and cover art and a tracklist.

Please indicate here if you would be interested so I know about how many I would need to make.

If there is enough interest, I will post the email address to send PayPal payments to.

Also, If there is interest in a DVD instead or in addition to the CD Please let me know. The DVD would probably be $10.00 and would have the best quality videos included.

The ones from the first year were very poor quality videos and would not work full screen, but the rest were all much higher quality.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Growler

I would be interested in either format. The dvd sounds like fun if we can project it on a window like the other sites, Hallowindow or Hi-Rez. Will it have your quartet singing the songs?


----------



## Haunted Wolf

Nice work Bob!!!! I may have to steal...er, borrow...some of these!


----------



## HalloweenBob

The DVD would be a collection of the videos which are on YouTube. You can see them here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/86502-singing-skeleton-quartet-videos-2009-a.html


----------



## GiggleFairy

HalloweenBob said:


> OK, so I decided that I would make a CD this year and get it out in time for Halloween Parties.
> 
> It will be 15 or 16 of the songs from this thread.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I will be selling them pretty much at cost considering buying the labels, the CDs and the postage. They will be $6.00 each and will come in a hard cover case with a CD label and cover art and a tracklist.
> 
> Please indicate here if you would be interested so I know about how many I would need to make.
> 
> If there is enough interest, I will post the email address to send PayPal payments to.
> 
> Also, If there is interest in a DVD instead or in addition to the CD Please let me know. The DVD would probably be $10.00 and would have the best quality videos included.
> 
> The ones from the first year were very poor quality videos and would not work full screen, but the rest were all much higher quality.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bob




I'd prefer a CD - to play outside, but wouldn't kick a DVD out of the bed either . . .


----------



## DarkManDustin

The Scarol of the Skulls. A parody of The Carol of the Bells.


----------



## DarkManDustin

The Crypt Keeper did a parody of Deck The Halls. It's called Deck The Halls with Parts of Charlie. Here's a link to the lyrics. http://www.allthelyrics.com/song/449033/


----------



## Si-cotik

ooooh the "Carol of the Bells" is my favorite song when it comes to the "other" holiday...so I would so love the parody 


Now if someone can come up with a parody of my other favorite "O Holy Night"....


----------



## DireDebb

HalloweenBob said:


> Please indicate here if you would be interested so I know about how many I would need to make.


I would be interested in both the CD and DVD.


----------



## sneakykid

http://www.timmermanschoolkindergarten.com/Themes/Halloween.html


----------



## bfjou812

I would be interested in the cd. On another note , I saw where you did a version of Helter Skelter by The Bobs, Is there any way I could get a copy of the music - your version? I think you did a really good job on it and since Y-tube would not allow Mindshafts version your's is the only one I could find .Thanks!!


----------



## HalloweenBob

I didn't get too many requests for the CD, and I lost a lot of time due to the major flood from Irene that put me out of my home for about a month, so I did not get around to making the CDs.

For those that still want to grab the songs to use for Halloween Parties, I have posted them all at the link below in one zip file. They are mp3s and can be played on an ipod or burned to a CD if you like.

Here is the link:

http://HalloweenBobsHaunt.com/HalloweenCD.zip

I did not do anything with the Videos....sorry.


Bob


----------



## Growler

No need to apologize. Life gets in the way of a lot of things we would like to do. Hope things are back to normal after Irene for you. And thank you for the music!


----------



## HalloweenBob

New Music for a new year!!! Well almost a new year. On November 1st I got my second wind and started writing some new songs for 2012.

I now have 4 new ones and another idea I am working on.

First the new songs. No audio files yet. I have some of the parts worked out, but nothing decent enough to post yet, but I do have lyrics for the songs.

The first is my take on the Peggy Lee hit, "Fever". Mine is also called "Fever" by has a different angle on the whole thing.

First, the original lyrics as sung by Peggy Lee:

Never know how much I love you,
never know how much I care.
When you put your arms around me,
I get a fever that's so hard to bear.
You give me fever ~ when you kiss me,
fever when you hold me tight.
Fever ~ in the morning,
fever all through the night.

Sun lights up the daytime,
moon lights up the night.
I light up when you call my name,
and you know I'm gonna treat you right.
You give me fever ~ when you kiss me,
fever when you hold me tight.
Fever ~ in the morning,
fever all through the night.
Everybody's got the fever,
that is something you all know.
Fever isn't such a new thing,
fever started long ago.

Romeo loved Juliet,
Juliet she felt the same.
When he put his arms around her,
he said, "Julie baby you're my flame."
Thou givest fever, when we kisseth,
fever with thy flaming youth.
Fever ~ I'm afire,
fever yea I burn forsooth.

Captain Smith and Pocahontas
had a very mad affair.
When her Daddy tried to kill him,
she said, "Daddy, oh don't you dare".
He gives me fever ~ with his kisses,
fever when he holds me tight.
Fever ~ I'm his Missus,
Oh daddy won't you treat him right.

Now you've listened to my story,
here's the point that I have made:
Chicks were born to give you fever,
be it Fahrenheit or Centigrade.
They give you fever ~ when you kiss them,
fever if you live and learn.
Fever ~ till you sizzle,
What a lovely way to burn.
What a lovely way to burn.
What a lovely way to burn.
What a lovely way to burn.


Now my Twisted version:

Never knew what I contracted,
I died so very lo-ng ago.
If you ever even got near me,
My fever set the whole room aglow.
I had a fever~ if you saw me,
My fever was a sign of my plight.
Fever~ in the morning,
I died a little later that night.

Now sun lights up the daytime,
I’m doomed to stalk the night.
I burned up from an unknown disease,
and later I got my last rite.
I had a fever~ if you saw me,
My fever was a sign of my plight.
Fever~ in the morning,
I died a little later that night.
Everyone can catch this fever,
that is something you should know.
Protect yourself now, from this fever,
the fever I died from long ago.

They had a fever once in Europe,
And the rats they got all the blame,
But it was the fleas they carried,
That gave us fever as hot as a flame,
Oh what a fever,~ fever plagued us
There was no pill or tonic
Fever~ it consumed us
Oh, that fever was bu-bonic 

It might have been Encephalitis,
Or maybe Legionnaires' disease.
Perhaps it was appendicitis,
I only know it brought me down to my knees!
Scarlet Fever~ Meningitis,
Maybe it was only the Flu.
That Fever!~ I know it killed me
What it was I simply don’t have a clue.

Now you've listened to my story,
here's the point that I have made:
Lots of things can give you a fever,
be it Fahrenheit or Centigrade.
They give you fever ~ when you catch them,
fever that will make you burn.
Fever ~ burnin’ so hot,
You might as well just climb in an urn.
Might as well just climb in an urn.
Might as well just climb in an urn.
Might as well just climb in an urn.



I expect some audio will be ready to post soon on this one.

Next is a parody of "Under The Boardwalk" by the Drifters.

Again original lyrics first:

Oh, when the sun beats down
And burns the tar up on the roof
And your shoes get so hot
You wish your tired feet were fireproof
Under the boardwalk
Down by the sea, yeah
On a blanket with my baby
Is where I'll be
(Under the boardwalk) Out of the sun
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be having some fun
(Under the boardwalk) People walking above
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be falling in love
(Under the boardwalk, boardwalk)
In the park you hear
The happy sound of the carousel
You can almost taste the hot dogs
French fries they sell
Under the boardwalk
Down by the sea, yeah
On a blanket with my baby
Is where I'll be
(Under the boardwalk) Out of the sun
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be having some fun
(Under the boardwalk) People walking above
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be falling in love
(Under the boardwalk, boardwalk)
[Instrumental Interlude]
Oh, under the boardwalk
Down by the sea
On a blanket with my baby
Is where I'll be
(Under the boardwalk) Out of the sun
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be having some fun
(Under the boardwalk) People walking above
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be falling in love
(Under the boardwalk, boardwalk)


Now, here is the new version (This one was written by my good friend who also does the voice of Mr. Head in the quartet and writes most of the jokes)

Oh, when your down in the ground 
inside of a box that’s made of wood,
And you know that your days 
in the sun you loved are gone for good,
Listen to these bones talk,
Listen to meeeeeeeee heee hee yeah.
While I laugh at you baby,
with fiendish glee.

Now watch these bones walk, Watch them dance and run,
You watch these bones walk, Oh we’re havin’ some fun
Now hear these bones walk. You’ll hear them walking around,
You hear these bones walk, From your box underground,
Oh yeah, my bones walk, BONES WALK !

You can hear the sound 
of finger nails scratching on the lid,
Just like the horror stories 
You liked when you were a kid,
No one will hear you squawk, 
Only meeeeeeeeee heee heee yeah.
While I laugh at you baby, 
with fiendish glee,

Now watch these bones walk, Watch them dance and run,
You watch these bones walk, Oh we’re havin’ some fun
Now hear these bones walk. You’ll hear them walking around,
You hear these bones walk, From your box underground,
Oh yeah, my bones walk, BONES WALK !

You can join us too 
And all have to do is die
Then wait a few decades 
till your bones are good and dry,
Then your bones will walk,
Just like MEEEEEEEEEEEEE HEEE HEE Yeah !
And maybe sing back up 
like these other three.

Now watch these bones walk, Watch them dance and run,
You watch these bones walk, Oh we’re havin’ some fun
Now hear these bones walk. You’ll hear them walking around,
You hear these bones walk, From your box underground,
Oh yeah, my bones walk, BONES WALK !


More in the next post.....


----------



## HalloweenBob

This one will be a lot of fun. It is a parody of the Gilligan's Island theme.

You all know the original lyrics, but here they are:

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, 
A tale of a fateful trip 
That started from this tropic port 
Aboard this tiny ship. 

The mate was a mighty sailing man, 
The skipper brave and sure. 
Five passengers set sail that day 
For a three hour tour, a three hour tour. 

The weather started getting rough, 
The tiny ship was tossed, 
If not for the courage of the fearless crew 
The minnow would be lost, the minnow would be lost. 

The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle 
With Gilligan 
The Skipper too, 
The millionaire and his wife, 
The movie star 
The professor and Mary Ann, 
Here on Gilligan’s Isle. 

So this is the tale of the castaways, 
They're here for a long, long time, 
They'll have to make the best of things, 
It's an uphill climb. 

The first mate and the Skipper too, 
Will do their very best, 
To make the others comfortable, 
In the tropic island nest. 

No phone, no lights no motor cars, 
Not a single luxury, 
Like Robinson Crusoe, 
As primitive as can be. 

So join us here each week my friends, 
You're sure to get a smile, 
From seven stranded castaways, 
Here on "Gilligan's Isle."


And here is what I did with it:

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, 
Of when I became deceased.
It ended six feet underground 
Beneath a solemn priest.

I was a feisty specimen
Both strong and brave for sure.
Until I caught a bug one day
That had not a cure, it had not a cure

My stomach started feeling rough
My lunch would soon be tossed,
My innards boiled up and down
My consciousness was lost, my consciousness was lost.

I was dying as I staggered ‘round pitching back and forth
Was it Cholera?
And scurvy too?
Diphtheria or just gout?
Some monkey plague
It mattered not what I got
I was still gonna die!

So, this is how I passed away
I’ve been gone a long , long time
I’ll have to make the best of it.
While bugs upon me dine.

Now I lie here each day and I’m 
decaying bit by bit, 
While others walk on over me, 
and I lie in this pit.

No pulse, no breath no motor skills, 
I’m looking mighty pale, 
Like good old Jacob Marley, 
As dead as a doornail. Dead as a doornail.

So I’ll be here each week my friends
I’ll suffer through this trial,
But, If you have to pass away,
Try to do it with style.

Also had some input from my friend on this one as well.

Finally, the last one (so far) is my version of "Mr. Sandman" originally by the Chordettes.

The original 'Happy' lyrics:

Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream 
Make him the cutest that I’ve ever seen 
Give him two lips like roses and clover 
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over. 
Sandman, I’m so alone 
Don’t have nobody to call my own 
Please turn on your magic beam 
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream. 

Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream 
Make him the cutest that I’ve ever seen 
Give him the word that I’m not a rover 
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over. 
Sandman, I’m so alone 
Don’t have nobody to call my own 
Please turn on your magic beam 
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream. 

Mr. Sandman (male voice: "Yesss?") bring us a dream 
Give him a pair of eyes with a "come-hither" gleam 
Give him a lonely heart like Pagliacci 
And lots of wavy hair like Liberace 
Mr Sandman, someone to hold (someone to hold) 
Would be so peachy before we’re too old 
So please turn on your magic beam 
Mr Sandman, bring us, please, please, please 
Mr Sandman, bring us a dream.


And my (not so happy) parody:

Mr. Phantom, get out of my dream
You give me nightmares like I’ve never seen. 
All through the night, with fear I’m encumbered 
And then you tell me that my days are numbered!
Phantom, I’m scared and alone 
Don’t have ‘no body’ to call my own (Mr. Head sings this line)
Please give up your evil scheme
Mr. Phantom, get out of my dream. 

Mr. Phantom, get out of my dream 
Your apparition just makes me scream 
When I wake up, I have a hangover, 
And then you tell me that my life is over! 
Phantom, I’m scared and alone 
Don’t have ‘no body’ to call my own (Mr. Head sings this line)
Please abort your evil scheme 
Mr. Phantom, get out of my dream.

Mr. Phantom (phantom voice: "WHAT!!???") Leave me alone 
Don’t wanna become like you with no skin AND no bone
You have no conscience no, you’re an evil specter
And you look a lot like Uncle Fester! 
Mr. Phantom, just let me be (Backup singers sing: just let me be)
I stand before you with this final plea
So please give up your evil scheme
Mr. Phantom, get out, please, please, please
Mr. Phantom get out of my dream (phantom Voice: “Nooooooo!”)


Again, I will post audio as it all comes together here.


----------



## HalloweenBob

OK, here is the first Audio track to listen to. This is just the temporary file. I am singing the lead, but that will be replaced by a female singer sometime soon.

Check your forehead and see if you have this fever:

http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Fever.mp3


----------



## HalloweenBob

They are starting to come together now.

Here is the next temporary file. 
This is the parody of the Gilligan's Island Theme. (Look a couple posts back for the lyrics)

Still need a singer or two on this one, but here's what I have so far:

http://HalloweenBobsHaunt.com/GIT.mp3


----------



## HalloweenBob

A few new links of my newest songs. Work on them is progressing and the new files (although still works in progress) are coming along.

First, Fever with a proper lead vocal done by Laura Williams (known on the forums as Frankie's Girl)
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/FeverFinal.mp3

A couple other songs in near finished condition are the next two which both feature lead vocals by Bonnie Barrows (aka RoxyBlue on another forum)

First, a more complete version of the Gilligan's Island theme Parody (which I need a title for, by the way)
http://HalloweenBobsHaunt.com/GITFinal.mp3

And finally a version of "Bones Walk", a parody of "Under the Boardwalk" featuring music and arrangement by William Ogmundson (http://williamogmundson.com) and lead vocals by Bonnie Barrows:
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/BonesWalk.mp3

Lastly, the parody of "Mr. Sandman" that I posted above called "Mr. Phantom". I am still working on getting a lead vocal for this. I will post it again once I have it, but here it is so far:
http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/Phantom.mp3

Please post if you can think of a clever title for the Gilligan's Island theme parody.

Thanks


----------



## HalloweenBob

*Sindy Skinless DVD*

A long time ago, in this thread, several of you mentioned that if I ever did a CD of my parody songs for Sindy Skinless, you would be interested.

I haven't exactly done that, but I have just made a DVD of 14 of Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers all time best videos!

Please PM me if this interests you at all.

I hope you have all been following my progress in my other thread (http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ing-skeleton-quartet-videos-2009-present.html)



Thanks!
Bob


----------



## repo_man

Bates Haunt has some fun tunes (buy only, but they're cheap):

http://bateshaunt.com/songs.html


----------

